

Overlooked Gems of Science Fiction and Fantasy - pmoriarty
http://greatsfandf.com/overlooked-books.php

======
CmonDev
"... of Anglo-american ..."

~~~
RobertKerans
"...in English..." maybe you'd get away with; neither all the authors in this
list, nor the authors and books listed throughout his site are all Anglo-
American, it just happens that there are more books printed in English by
anglo-americans than by non-anglo-americans.

